# The sketchiest ride that ive hitched



## Laundromatt (Aug 5, 2018)

Last year my brothers girlfriend convinced me to go to the national rainbow gathering in Oregon , not really my scene but she used to ride freight a lot and wanted me to ride freight and hitch with her. 
We rode one train and hitched the rest of the way up. We were in bend and hitched a ride from chill dude who bought us food and talked about to us about hanggliding or something. Anyways, we got dropped off right at the highway that would take us the rest of the way to the gathering. No longer than like a minute or two and this old beat up r.v. rolls up and stops to pick us up. They open the door and it's these scruffy dirty hippy kids and one of them yells to us "hop in , were riding ghetto" . It was this sketchy hippy couple, their friend, and their child. We get in and there's no doghousing thing to cover the engine, so the engine is right there and there's one kid sitting above the engine holding the carburetor down with his finger because that was the only way for the r.v to drive, there wasn't an actuall gas tank so they had this hose running into this gas can , all the while they were smoking cigarettes right next to the gas can which obviously was pretty dumb. We start rolling and this thing is not very mechanically sound, it's hella loud, there's fumes coming into the r.v , these dumb ass hippy kids dgaf. I felt really bad for the 5 year old who was running around having a good time but we're in this shitty r.v that we could explode in with this kid smoking next to this gas can and all these fumes and theyre getting schwilly. 

Not too far down the road we have to pull over to let the r.v cool down, so we're hanging out next to this gas station just waiting. We are small talking and shit and I just didn't want to chill with these kids. They were talking about feeding the kid birdfood because she wanted to eat it or something, it was pretty dysfunctional. 

After some time of waiting for the r.v to cool down we take off, we're just exiting the the gas station parking lot and all of the sudden coolant just starts spewing all about inside the r.v, the hippy kids were like "whooaaa duuudddee " so we stop back at the gas station and we start looking for the radiator cap that had apparently fell on the ground while they were letting it cool down. They find it and we keep going. 

We drive for probably 30 miles or some shit and we start going up this pretty steep incline and I'm not feeling safe. I start having these visions of going down the decline in this r.v and the brakes going out and us just dying in this r.v with these crusty hippies. I tell Brittany (my bros gf) that we should just get dropped off, that I'm not trying to die out here like this. So we tell the driver that we want to get dropped off and they pull over and let us off in the middle of nowhere. It's not really so bad out there though, there was trees, grass, some creek, and we had enough supplies to campout for a night if we needed too. Anyways we start hitching again and after a few minutes another r.v rolls up but this time it's an actually nice one, not going to die in this one due to faulty brakes. It was two dudes from Portland who were pretty chill. They let us smoke inside , it was quite, and just a smooth ride. We tell them about the sketchy ass ride that we were just in and all that and thanked them for picking us up. 

We continue on down the road and maybe another 30 or 40 miles down see the sketchy r.v pulled over with all the kids hanging out right next to it. The driver pulls over to see if they need help and we end up chilling with these kids again waiting with them for their shitty r.v to cool down. We end up leaving after an hour of waiting with these kids and safely make it the rest of the way to the gathering Where we all got sick and puked up most of the life within ourselfs. Yeaaa!


----------



## Shaka (Aug 5, 2018)

Damn that was a crazy read. But hell yea glad you made it. That wouldve been a crazy cover story if it blew up


----------



## Laundromatt (Aug 5, 2018)

Shaka said:


> Damn that was a crazy read. But hell yea glad you made it. That wouldve been a crazy cover story if it blew up


Right? Ha


----------



## Dmac (Aug 5, 2018)

I was half expecting you to see the first rv on fire or in a ditch.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 5, 2018)

thats fuckin wild i love it


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Aug 5, 2018)

*Love your story! Glad you made it safe!*


----------



## Gabriel Pullman (Aug 6, 2018)

Glad you made it to rainbow , i was working in Bend at that time.
I missed it .
Dude can we make this a thread, I've gotten in car wreck hitching outta Nashville 2012, car survived as did driver and I , so I we continued to Memphis, then this year got into a thirty mile hitch from antelope Ca above shasta lake to dunsmuir and the guy had a spoon in his hand and other stuff, assumly drug paraphernalia ready to ditch, three guys, a radar detecter and everyone nervous but me cause I was unsure what to be nervous about. They asked if I smoked weed but obviously caring something harder.eventually the radar detecter was unplugged they said the driver was getting to nervous.but I made it manfredi dunsmuir and got out.
Andthe ride in 2012 on the way to needles from Barstow the guy pulls over halfway then after i wouldn't follow the ass ass or ass rule I got booted out in the middle of the desert, but wasn't so bad.
Got 13hrs on the rode after that one half way into new Mexico and yes he smoking grass with telling me ass was the only currency to get me to needles. I told him I just left burning man but I don't do that I just go for the rave part.ah I now I hop out instead of do the walmart exit in Barstow


----------



## Tony Pro (Aug 7, 2018)

That hurt to read. I once got picked up by a carful of Irish gypsies; they said "The back seats are covered with boxes, but you can just crouch in the space behind the driver's seat" (if you can imagine Brad Pit in Snatch saying those words). So I open the door and find there already four kids crouched in the space behind the driver's seat. Now I'd been waiting for 5 hours so I wasn't about to pass this ride up, so I crammed myself in there, and piled my bag on top of the five of us. Had some poor little gypsy kid's head squished between my knee and the driver's armrest. I kept asking if he was all right. "Oh, we do this all the time," said the dad, gesturing with his cigarette.
So we drove at 20 mph over the speed limit, none of us wearing seatbelts, from Swansea to Bristol, blasting Irish gypsy hip-hop and club music (which exists, apparently). 
I was super nervous because I knew if we got stopped, that wasn't just gonna be a fine for each of the 8 people in the car with no seatbelt; it was gonna mean a court date with child protection services.
They dropped me off in the worst possible location too; I had to walk through suburbs for 5 miles just to find a spot to camp.


----------



## coyote mogollon (Aug 11, 2018)

Depresso said:


> Last year my brothers girlfriend convinced me to go to the national rainbow gathering in Oregon , not really my scene but she used to ride freight a lot and wanted me to ride freight and hitch with her.
> We rode one train and hitched the rest of the way up. We were in bend and hitched a ride from chill dude who bought us food and talked about to us about hanggliding or something. Anyways, we got dropped off right at the highway that would take us the rest of the way to the gathering. No longer than like a minute or two and this old beat up r.v. rolls up and stops to pick us up. They open the door and it's these scruffy dirty hippy kids and one of them yells to us "hop in , were riding ghetto" . It was this sketchy hippy couple, their friend, and their child. We get in and there's no doghousing thing to cover the engine, so the engine is right there and there's one kid sitting above the engine holding the carburetor down with his finger because that was the only way for the r.v to drive, there wasn't an actuall gas tank so they had this hose running into this gas can , all the while they were smoking cigarettes right next to the gas can which obviously was pretty dumb. We start rolling and this thing is not very mechanically sound, it's hella loud, there's fumes coming into the r.v , these dumb ass hippy kids dgaf. I felt really bad for the 5 year old who was running around having a good time but we're in this shitty r.v that we could explode in with this kid smoking next to this gas can and all these fumes and theyre getting schwilly.
> 
> Not too far down the road we have to pull over to let the r.v cool down, so we're hanging out next to this gas station just waiting. We are small talking and shit and I just didn't want to chill with these kids. They were talking about feeding the kid birdfood because she wanted to eat it or something, it was pretty dysfunctional.
> ...




Ha! Truth is a stranger to fiction.... my favorite rv story-long story short, a beat rv cruisng down the hiway at like 15 mph. Pulls up in front of me and the driver LITERALLY falls out on the tarmac dead drunk...I climb in and drive the fucking thing all the way to El Paso, on my way to Mexico. He's like WHERE ARE WE...anyhoo, GREAT STORY! I have absolute faith in its veracity, couldn't have made something like that up


----------



## coyote mogollon (Aug 11, 2018)

Tony Pro said:


> That hurt to read. I once got picked up by a carful of Irish gypsies; they said "The back seats are covered with boxes, but you can just crouch in the space behind the driver's seat" (if you can imagine Brad Pit in Snatch saying those words). So I open the door and find there already four kids crouched in the space behind the driver's seat. Now I'd been waiting for 5 hours so I wasn't about to pass this ride up, so I crammed myself in there, and piled my bag on top of the five of us. Had some poor little gypsy kid's head squished between my knee and the driver's armrest. I kept asking if he was all right. "Oh, we do this all the time," said the dad, gesturing with his cigarette.
> So we drove at 20 mph over the speed limit, none of us wearing seatbelts, from Swansea to Bristol, blasting Irish gypsy hip-hop and club music (which exists, apparently).
> I was super nervous because I knew if we got stopped, that wasn't just gonna be a fine for each of the 8 people in the car with no seatbelt; it was gonna mean a court date with child protection services.
> They dropped me off in the worst possible location too; I had to walk through suburbs for 5 miles just to find a spot to camp.





Fokin awesome stories n this thread! I was once picked up by a shady couple, they were basically syphoning gas across the U.S., but who am I 2 judge....anyhoo, finally the FUZZ pulled us over...of course the couple'd snatched the car. The only thing that saved me was a journal that recoerded my recent travels, if not Ida done time for GT auto....


----------



## Ranger (Aug 12, 2018)

I got in the back of a pickup with no tail gate once going down the freeway, those pricks were doing 140km/h weaving in and out of traffic looking back at me and laughing. Kept sliding towards falling out and I had to stick as many fingers as I could in one of the post holes on the bed with my arm thru my pack straps and my hat crushed in my arm pit. They did take me where they had offered to and then sprayed me with gravel when they left... Another time I got stuck in a -40 blizzard, it was getting late and this old Toyota Tacoma with a headache rack and a tiny flat deck with no sides just a spare bolted down stops. No room in the cab so off we go with my ass in the spare tire my one arm thru the headache rack and the other holding my parka hood down. Thankfully I didn't have too far to go, it felt like I was flying backwards!


----------

